Ask HN: Google is sunsetting goo.gl on 3/30. What will be your URL shortener? - wyclif
======
mewreality
And the cycle continues...
[https://killedbygoogle.com/](https://killedbygoogle.com/)

~~~
taf2
I like that site, I wish it had a filter by services that cost money vs
services that are free. IMO it applies to any service if it's free don't
assume it'll be here tomorrow and certainly don't rely on it for your
business. If it's a paid service at least that gives you a better chance of
being able to keep the other business afloat by paying for it. Anyways, I
think it's a better way to look at things if it's free don't count on it. If
it's for cost count on it but with an alternative if necessary because even
paid services go out of business or change model... VC's will only throw money
away for so long... before cutting the coord.

------
QUFB
I bought [https://gnu.gl/](https://gnu.gl/) with the intention of turning it
into a URL shortener site. Might get around to it some day.

~~~
notahacker
Looks like the next couple of weeks is the optimum launch window...

------
LinuxBender
I create redirect entries in my web server. Since they are my redirects and
domains, the url's can be 1 or 2 characters long.

~~~
rasmus1610
Classic HN response

~~~
LinuxBender
I blame this on watching both HN and n-gate. [1] I have a reflex action of
sharing my deepest darkest secrets.

[1] - [http://n-gate.com/](http://n-gate.com/)

------
jedisct1
[https://sk.tl](https://sk.tl)

Minimal, super fast, simple, no ads, opensource, works.

------
emilburzo
I've been thinking about building one for my app for quite some time, mostly
because I never liked that goo.gl used characters that could be confusing in
certain fonts (e.g. Il), which is really frustrating when you have to type
them.

Still, goo.gl was really convenient so I just put it off, but then I got the
shutdown notice and that was the best motivator :)

It doesn't have such a short domain, but on the plus side it's now branded and
still fits in an SMS, so it's all good.

------
mtmail
I still use [http://tinyurl.com/](http://tinyurl.com/) out of habit. Afaik it
was the first on the market (2002).

------
gerenuk
Have a look at [https://replug.io](https://replug.io)

A URL Shortener to shorten, track and optimize your links with catchy call-to-
actions, retargeting pixels, branded links with powerful analytics.

------
masonic
I value my readers too much to shroud URLs that I invite them to click.

URL shorteners are false economy.

~~~
veddox
If you're talking about clickable URLs, I agree with you. But shortened URLs
are incredibly useful in non-clickable environments such as posters, where you
need a memorable address.

(Example: My department recently organized a scientific conference. The
info&registration page was hidden six layers deep on the university website,
but we still needed to put the link to it on the advertising poster. In that
scenario, a shortened URL (with a QR code) was a sensible solution.)

~~~
masonic
If a QR code was used, why would the text length even be relevant?

I don't click on shrouded URLs, myself. Period.

